# 2 Expecting Mothers



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Both of my cow twins are expecting. They are huge! Ill post photos later when I am home.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Female 1

















Female 2


















The male they where paired with.

I normally never hold by the tail, but he would not hold still.

The girls are my twins.


----------



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

Aww, they're gorgeous! And huge! I'm really excited to see the babies - they sort of look like my mice but in reverse... my boy is the spotty one and my girl is the self black, haha.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are looking fab


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

kit said:


> Aww, they're gorgeous! And huge! I'm really excited to see the babies - they sort of look like my mice but in reverse... my boy is the spotty one and my girl is the self black, haha.


You cant see it in the photo but hes got a white tummy..


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Woah! They are huge! Do you know if the boy carries the spotty gene?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Kaz115836 said:


> Woah! They are huge! Do you know if the boy carries the spotty gene?


He should. His father looked exactly like him, and his mother was a cow.

The more spotted cow mom is his mother.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Saying his mother was a cow isn't very nice! :lol: I kid, I kid.  
I love spotty babies! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Kaz115836 said:


> Saying his mother was a cow isn't very nice! :lol: I kid, I kid.
> I love spotty babies! Can't wait to see them!


Well when talking to my friends about my mice, I don't use names like "PEW, Fox, Black Tan, Self Black..Ect" they don't get it, so I started calling the twins cow moms. Haha its a force of habit.

I'm not sure when they are due honestly, things have been hectic here as my chinchillas due this Friday, so I am a bit preoccupied with her.

I checked on them today after work like always and careful felt their tummies, I cant even feel babies like I could last time right before they where due. So it may be a while.

How Ever, the moms are peeing in a corner so I think they are somewhat close.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha I know exactly what you mean! I have some friends that think PEWs are rare because they are "albino" no matter what I tell them! 
Well hope she pops soon!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

No mice babies yet, but my standard Grey Female chinchilla had 3 Kits today. 2 standard grey boys, and mix between the two girl.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Dear me, it looks like my mice are sick due to them being so huge..I moved them into their own birthing cage today.

Anyone want to guess how many each mom is going to have?


----------



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

Loovely!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

omg ... they are huge ,,, im guessing they are both going to be in double figures ..... good luck with them  x


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

andypandy29us said:


> omg ... they are huge ,,, im guessing they are both going to be in double figures ..... good luck with them  x


The one mums first litter was double figures, the others was 4. One of them just had her little ones. Give me a moment to count


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Mum number 1 had 8 babies between 10 am and 12: 30 pm today. I expect mum number 2 to have her litter soon as well.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulation an the best wishes for the babies.

Pia


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fab  looking forward to pic of pinkies


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Between the two I have 13 little ones. Mum had her litter between 5:30 am and 10:30 am today. I have one more that shouldn't be to far behind them both.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I got about half fox, half cows, and one albino again.

2 more mothers are due any day now. They are the girls that I am working with to get all white with out the red eyes, and better fox babies.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool  hope the babies are doing well ... i love foxes and cant wait to breed mine


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a nice mix of cows and foxes. Plus an albino baby. Between the three moms I have 21 babies now and one more litter on the way.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I have four moms now, totaling 27 babies between the four of them. So far everyone has a milk belly. I will be culling the runts form the two new litters Thursday to feed a pesky snake a work that refuses to eat frozen.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

All my little ones. Excuse the blurry photos, they would not hold still. 
I will be culling the newer litter down on Thursday.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

The two new litters are starting to get their colors. Ive got a total of 3 albinos now, and a ton of Foxs. I am very pleased with the result when it comes to Foxes.. Though I dont think I have any pure white with out red eyes..


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

So far from the first two litters, it looks like all the Foxs are boys. There is one girl but I am 90% sure shes going to be solid black. The tip of her tail, and the tips of each foot may have white in them, we will just have to wait and see. The other two younger litters are to small for me to even try to sex. I really hope I am wrong on whos a male so far, but I only see nipples on two of them


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Well some of the foxes are not foxes : ( They turned out to be solid black, and the first two litters are buck heavy. One of the sons looks like he has better coloring than his father. So I may keep him to work on my Fox line, but its like 90% males. I hope the second two litters are more doe heavy.

The good news is that my fox male finally got it on with my fox female and now she's expecting!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, bellies often take longer to darken and grow fur and that can fool you into thinking they are foxes.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Yeah, bellies often take longer to darken and grow fur and that can fool you into thinking they are foxes.


I got one female fox out of the two litters, one black female, and 2 male fox's. One may have nicer coloring than his father. Only time will tell.

I can't wait for my female fox to have her little ones.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Update on the first two litters. Ive culled down to the male and female fox, the female black, and the albino girl. I have not yet decided if I will be keeping them for further breeding, or adopting them out as pets. It all depends on what I get from the other two litters I suppose. I am keeping the female cow for later breeding for sure though









Fox Girl








Albino
































Female black
























Male Fox
































Female Cow


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay, here are the cows from the second two litters. I decided not to photo the foxs from it, since I cant tell them apart yet.

















1
























2
























3
















4
























5


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Girl, boy, girl, boy, girl.
Well that's what I think anywho, they're cute! I love spotties


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I am going to have a few spare males again, if anyone wants the I wont cull them. Ill up load photos later of the extra males. It seems Ill have extra females as well too.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Male 1 Keeping
















Female 1 Keeping
















Female 1 undecided
















Extra Female 1
































Extra Female 2 (Shes the one on her back in the group photo)








Extra Male 1








Extra Male 2








Extra Male 3
















Extra Male 4
















Female 2 keeping
















Extra Male 5
























Female 2 Undecided








Female 3 Undecided 
















Extra Female 2
























Female 2 Keeping


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

WOOO my fox had her litter. The babies seem a bit small and have small milk bands, so I moved the litter in to a small cage with one of the fox moms for the time being.

I am thinking of getting a 10 gallon cage for the moms and their kids until they are weened. With this many litters at once they cage I normally use is to small, and the 20 gallon tall is to odd.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

She had 10 little ones : D


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

cool cant wait to see pictures


----------

